# Sticky  ND Weather/Water Status



## Bob Kellam

In an effort to keep everyone up to speed on the status of the conditions in ND, I am posting this link to the maps and information.

http://www.drought.unl.edu/dm/monitor.html
Click on the links (upper right) for more indepth info

http://droughtreporter.unl.edu/map.jsp? ... h%20Dakota

US Weather Info
http://www.weather.gov/

Canada Prairie Province Weather info
http://weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/canada_e.html

Please use this as a tool and for related information, and not a forum for debate. Fair warning if you start the never ending NR crap I will lock it and delete your posts.

Thank You for your cooperation.

Bob


----------



## OTDRSMN

Mr. Kellam, how does this info compare with the last couple of years, I assume it is much worse, correct ??


----------



## Hunter_58346

NDSU reported that at this point in 2005 we had had approx 16-20 inches depending locality. This year most areas have had 1-3.


----------



## Bob Kellam

There have been areas of both ND and SD that have been in the midst of a drought in the last few years. The difference this year is that the area seems to have spread significantly with higher temperatures. If you go to the maps that I posted the link for they will give you a comparison.

Bob


----------



## Bob Kellam

In an effort to keep you better informed I added an interactive weather map for the United States and The Canadian Prairie Provinces to the Weather/Water conditions announcement at the top of the forum.

Let me know if you want more info

Bob


----------



## Perry Thorvig

Thanks for the links, Bob.


----------



## niener

Bob,

Is there anyway to post current conditions for the region on this site? Year to date precip for different regions of the state? Might cut down on some of the questions on the site. Espeacially by us hated NR's : )

Thanks


----------



## Bob Kellam

niener

http://www.weather.gov/

This link (also listed above) has all of the info you should need. It takes a little bit of time to navigate around the site but the info is there.

Have a good season.


----------

